# It's a Girl!!!



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2007)

Early Thursday morning (4:40) my wife Jessica gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. She was 8lbs 6oz and had a full head of dark hair. We named her Emma Jane after her great grandmother.

She is our third girl and number five overall.

I will post some pictures in a couple of days.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 31, 2007)

Yahooo! You have been blessed Kevin. We will look forward to the picutures. Enjoy your new little girl.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 31, 2007)

Praise God! Congratulations!


----------



## Herald (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 31, 2007)

Praise God!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations indeed! Number 5... May she and her siblings be straight arrows shot deep into the heart of the enemy.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations to you and yours


----------



## caddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats Brother


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Israelite (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations, brother! May God continue to richly bless you and yours.


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 31, 2007)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing the pix. ;^)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2007)

Praise God for your little girl!


----------



## Augusta (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations!! Beautiful name for her.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------

